# My 1930's ladies Elgin Garage sale find.



## npence (Apr 18, 2010)

I just got this bike over the weekend and I believe it to be a 1938 Elgin Swallow but I'm not for sure any help would be great. been trying to find some original ads or pics of the bike because I want to restore it since everything is all there just needs a paint job. thanks


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 18, 2010)

The bike is a 1941 Murray built Elgin. The curved seat tube was not introduced on this model until 1941.  The model was continued for a while into 1942 but without a tank or rack. 

The best source of information for these bikes is the Sear Catalog which turn up on eBay, and more practically, the full Sear/Montgomery Ward Bicycle book which, if in print, should be available through the book store on this site.


----------

